# GT: Sacramento Kings @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Sacramento Kings [0-2] at Dallas Mavericks [1-1]*
 | Saturday, November 3 2007 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 8:30pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21 | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Josh Howard makes his season debut for the Dallas Mavericks in their home opener when they meet the Sacramento Kings on Saturday night. 

Howard was ejected from a 101-99 exhibition win against the Kings on Oct. 16 after delivering a forearm to the back of Brad Miller's neck. He also pushed Miller, who had shoved Dallas guard Devin Harris to the ground. 

The incident drew Howard a two-game ban to start the season. NBA Executive Vice President Stu Jackson ruled that Howard escalated the confrontation by running across the court toward Miller and engaging with other Kings players. 

Howard was cleared to practice Monday for the first time since he sprained his left wrist in a 96-88 win over Chicago in the Mavericks' preseason finale on Oct. 23. He accompanied Dallas (1-1) on its season-opening two-game road trip, which concluded with a 101-94 loss at Atlanta on Friday. 

The 6-foot-7 Howard has increased his scoring in each of his first four seasons in the NBA. Last season, he averaged 18.9 points and earned a spot on the Western Conference All-Star team. He also led Dallas in scoring in the playoffs, averaging 21.3 points. 

Howard scored 23.5 points per game in helping Dallas sweep four meetings from Sacramento (0-2) last season. The Mavericks have also won seven straight home games against the Kings. 

Dallas could use its second-leading scorer from a season ago back after struggling from the perimeter in Friday's loss. The Mavericks wasted 28 points from Dirk Nowitzki as they made just 4-of-24 (16.7 percent) 3-pointers. 

Howard could replace struggling shooting guard Eddie Jones in the lineup. Jones has started the first two games, but has made only 3-of-12 shots and scored a total of seven points. He missed all five of his 3-point attempts in Friday's loss. 

Dallas was outrebounded 52-38 and got a rough game from Jerry Stackhouse, who made 2-of-10 shots while managing only five points. 

"They made basically all the hustle plays all night," Dallas coach Avery Johnson said about the Hawks. "They got all of the loose balls. They really wanted this game." 

Johnson will likely give Jason Terry his first start of the season in place of Harris, who bruised his left thigh on Friday and did not play in the second half. Harris said he hopes to play Monday against Houston. 

Sacramento is going through injury woes of its own as it tries to salvage the finale of a season-opening three-game road trip. The Kings are playing without two starters - Mike Bibby (thumb) and Ron Artest (suspension) - while first-round pick Spencer Hawes is out with a knee injury. 

In a 96-80 loss at San Antonio on Friday night, the Kings couldn't recover from a dismal first half in which they shot 19 percent (7-of-36) and went to the locker room trailing by 27 points. 

"Sure, they're frustrated, they don't like to play like that," said Sacramento coach Reggie Theus. "But there's nothing we can do about it except just keep fighting hard. That's it." 

Kevin Martin led Sacramento in scoring for the second straight game with 22 points. Miller added 13. 

"You just got to try to build on the things," Miller said. "You know, look at the second half, why did we do better." 

Dallas went an NBA-best 36-5 at home last season, and has won six of its last seven home openers.



*Starting Five*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - DeSagana Diop*


*vs.*





































*Orien Greene - Kevin Martin - John Salmons - Kenny Thomas - Brad Miller*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* Devean George (left foot), Erick Dampier (right shoulder) and Nick Fazekas (healthy scratch) are on the inactive list. 
*Kings:* Mike Bibby (left thumb), Spencer Hawes (left knee) and Ron Artest (NBA suspension) are out.











​


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Any news on Devin Harris?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike Bibby and Ron Artest are still out which means that Kevin Martin will have to score 40 points for the Kings to win this game. We should have enough defenders to contain him, especially on the break. This is the first home game of the season, Josh Howard will come back from his two-game suspension and the games against the Kings have been a bit emotional tately, that should get everyone pumped up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Any news on Devin Harris?


He is projected to start in the notes at mavs.com, but I'm not so sure if this is really true after his comments yesterday ...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

What comments are you talking about?... Oh yeah, and Josh Howard being back = <3


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "My thigh is pretty sore, so we will see how it feels," Harris said. "I'm hoping to be back for the Houston game [Monday]."


http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/290428.html

Looking forward to the drubbing that we'll be receiving tonight :wave:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> The Mavericks reported Harris' status as day-to-day.
> 
> "My thigh is pretty sore so we will see how it responds tomorrow,'' Harris said.


That's from yesterday, no update today.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm OK. I hope Devin comes back though. Devin playing + Josh playing = <333 Lawl.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

where can i bet on this game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Should we start a Barea-Wagon?
The kid is pretty amazing.
:lol: use him to get Kobe.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jho #2 is not doing much scoring but he is doing well out there. Moving his feet well and he is doing a good job with the zone defense.
Experience wins Championships.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

JJ Barea = Beasty.

Enough. Said.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, JJ's a pure PG - this team really needs someone like him in the back court as a change of pace.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did we really have four different players with five or more assists in this game ? :raised_ey




> Before their first home game since an embarrassing first-round playoff exit last year, Jerry Stackhouse addressed the fans from midcourt. He said this was the third straight year he's made a season-opening speech, so he asked Nowitzki if he wanted to say anything.
> 
> "He said, 'Stack, go do your thing. I'll talk at the championship ceremony,''' Stackhouse said, drawing a loud ovation and a big smile from Nowitzki.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been impressed with Dirk so far this year. Less scoring and more passing. Isn't that what everyones been harping him about?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> I've been impressed with Dirk so far this year. Less scoring and more passing. Isn't that what everyones been harping him about?


Now he just needs to rebound more.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Now he just needs to rebound more.


And defend.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> And defend.


And block some shots :clap2:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Draw some fouls??


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Get a hot girlfriend ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Get a hot girlfriend ...


Get a nice wad of cash....


----------

